

The dirty world of Facebook EdgeRank Optimization - pascal07
http://www.elezea.com/2013/02/facebook-edgerank-optimization/

======
nakedrobot2
Facebook seems to be making it more and more difficult for a user to see just
"a feed" with all their friends' activity; instead they optimize things like
this and show users only what they think they want to see, and hide everything
else.

------
rahulroy
Meanwhile on Google+
<https://plus.google.com/+ChrisHadfield/posts/U7UXaTGxVsz>

------
mozboz
Not sure why this particular activity is noteworthy. The 'dirty world'
described here is much, much larger. 'Affiliate Marketing' is a very broad
activity that involves doing the least possible work to generate a lead or
sale for an affiliate for which you will get paid, and this is just an example
of that.

------
TomGullen
We're assuming here that EdgeRank takes outliers into account in a positive
way. It's entirely plausible that they work with medians for example.

